# Turning hollow wooden balls on a metal lathe.



## schor (Jul 23, 2013)

A friend needed some hollow wooden balls for a game. Here's how he made them. I helped in taking the video.

[video=youtube;gjNzsh3aTv8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjNzsh3aTv8&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUL9jxaVoguCp5RiUCFDZL9Q[/video]


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 23, 2013)

strap a vacuum hose to it


----------



## schor (Jul 23, 2013)

TOOLMASTER said:


> strap a vacuum hose to it



We didn't have one in the shop. It would have probably caused a fire in the vacuum instead of the pile of shavings under the lathe. Once the tool was ground a bit to make more clearance it worked perfectly though.


----------

